# Southwest Ohio Catfish Club



## H2O Mellon

Well, the site is up. It's www.swocatfishclub.com (A&T was takign their slow time getting the southwestohiocatfishclub.com domanin over, so I bought a new domain name.) Both domains will most likely be up by next week, but it might be best to go with the "SWO" address. 

Keep in mind, it's a work in progress. I'll be adding things daily for a while. Check it out, as it has some info on out next meeting on 2/14/09 plus a Sinker Making Event on 2/28/09


----------



## bigguy

Nice lookin' site! Good luck with the club - if I lived closer to the area I'd be more involved...


----------



## bgrapala

is the meeting @ Gander on the 18th?? or the 14th


----------



## H2O Mellon

The meeting to set the schedule is on the 18th of Feb @ Gander Mtn.


----------



## Doctor

Looks good link is up on my website if you change it please let me know........Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon

Thanks Doc. 

I'm going to add a link page, maybe as early as tonight.


----------



## fishdealer04

Bryan- great job with the site, very clean and to the point. I will be at the meeting on the 18th.


----------



## fisherman5567

Way to go Mellon....SOCC is well on its way!


----------



## bassattacker

looking really good, great job, last summer i didnt get much of a chance to hit some of the spots i wanted to fish due to problems, but this year its a totally different story and hope to make most of the events. plus ive got a few friends interested as well.

brandon


----------



## Jackfish

site looks great, hopefully I can make it to a few of the events this year


----------



## dinkbuster1

very nice indeed!


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Good luck with the club guys! I have truely enjoyed fishing catfish tournaments over the years. Competetion gets tougher every season and that makes me a better catter. Criss and myself will have our calender full with tourneys in 2009 (OHCC, DCCA, a couple Cabela's King Kat & NEOCATS tournaments), but if a date and location is right you may see us at one of your events.

Most of all have fun catching catfish! I hope everyone has a great year of fishing in 2009! -Buckeye Tom-


----------



## H2O Mellon

Thanks Tom! I plan on fishing the OHCC tourneys full time this year, so we'll run into each other!


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Bink called and said you guys could'nt find this info on our site.....

Here is the dates for 2009. Locations will be drawn at the Spring Meeting. All tournaments will be held on the Ohio River.

If you are interested in joining the OHCC call Bink Fox at 740-596-2068.

April 18th will be daytime 
May 16th 
May 23rd 
June 20th 
July 18th 
August 8th 
August 29th 
Fish off will be September 25th & 26th 
Open tournament October 10th 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Salmonid

Yeah, I found it just had to look a little further down on your message forum, but thanks, we didnt want to compete on any dates since Doc, Larry, Mellon and Me will be hitting both clubs events. 

I spent the afternoon confirming one of our sites for Eastwood lake here in Dayton. (July 11 btw) 

Good time to get all the kinks worked out.
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon

Site has been updated w/ a link section as well as basic pages on common rods & reels.

See everyone tonight @ the planning meeting.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Site has been updated with pics and current news.

http://swocatfishclub.com/

(Sorry it took so long, but my wife and dad are/were batteling serious health problems.)

I also want to tell everyone that Outdoor Speciality Products (Bass Medics) has stepped up and sent an entire case of their Rejuvenade Livewell Replenishment Solution to the club. I've been using this stuff for over two years in my pernament bait tank at home as well as my boat livewells and love the stuff!

Also, Jack Eblin (FLATHUNTER) has donated two reels, a Shakespeare Tidewater and a Penn 309 to the club. Thanks Jack!

The Rejuvenade and reels will be given away as door prizes.

I hope to see everyone next Saturday for our CJ Brown tourney!


----------



## fisherman5567

Way to go Mellon! ill be needin some of that rejuvenade!


----------



## H2O Mellon

http://swocatfishclub.com/

Site has been updated with pictures from the CJ Tourney as well as info from another great company (Tite-Lok) who has stepped up and donated some of their products to the club. 

Even though I may not be able to attend the tourney's I will keep the site updated as soon as tourney results are known. (I'm sorry about the last couple updates being slow.)

Thanks, I think the club has the strength and support to last a while!


----------



## H2O Mellon

Site Updated Through the 9/26/09 Tournament.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Site changes complete with:



New Vice President (Brian Linn)


Updated Club Info 


Updated Club Fees


Updated Club Records


2010 Club Schedule


Updated Club Rules


----------

